# [help] Cherche un possesseur d'TV avec DD accessible



## oohTONY (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Suite à des problèmes liés à une tentative de MAJ de l'Apple TV j'ai des gros soucis :

Je  cherche un possesseur d'Apple TV qui aurait quelques minutes à me consacrer sur Paris ou qui a un peu plus de temps et de quoi héberger les fichiers necessaires.

Je souhaiterai juste faire une sauvegarde d'un disque dur d'Apple TV (le disque doit donc être facilement accessible.

1 - On passe par aTVCloner : http://dynaflashtech.net/atvcloner/

2 - Ça ne supprime en rien vos sauvegardes, votre OS, vos fichiers.

3 - cela prend 5 minutes j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour connecter un disque IDE en USB et de quoi sauvegarder.

4 - ça sauve le cadeau pour ma maman.


*Solution N°2* : vous faites l'extraction des fichiers (avec aTVCloner) : Boot, Efi et Recovery vous mêmes et vous me les hébergés quelques part : peut importe le niveau de l'OS.



Amis bidouiller j'ai besoin de vous !

Merci beaucoup.


----------

